# Astuce : stocker des vidéos sur support externe



## Jellybass (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici une petite astuce fort pratique qui je l'espère pourra servir à certains d'entre vous.

En utilisant le lecteur de carte SD pour iPad (iPad camera connexion kit), il est possible de stocker des fichiers vidéos sur carte mémoire puis de les lire sur votre iPad. C'est un très bon moyen d'augmenter la capacité de stockage (vidéo) de votre iPad de 4, 8 ou 16Go (ou même plus si vous utilisez plusieurs cartes SD).

Pour cela, commencez par encoder vos vidéos en h.264, au format .m4v. C'est le seul format lisible par l'iPad, me semble-t-il. Ensuite, copiez vos fichiers vidéos dans le dossier intitulé 'DCIM', qui se trouve à la racine de votre carte SD (si ce dossier n'existe pas, créez-le. Et n'oubliez pas de vérifier que votre carte SD est formatée en FAT-32).

Une fois vos vidéos sur la carte SD, lancez l'appli Photos sur l'iPad et insérez votre lecteur de carte mémoire dans le dock. Un nouvel onglet (camera) apparaît : vos vidéos devraient s'y trouver. Il vous faudra les télécharger pour pouvoir les regarder, prévoyez donc suffisamment d'espace disponible sur l'iPad pour accommoder le plus volumineux de vos fichiers. Il est possible de supprimer une vidéo après visionnage.  

Principaux inconvénients :

-le titre des vidéos n'apparaît pas: la seule information disponible est la durée. Si vous souhaitez par exemple stocker de nombreux épisodes d'une série, le plus simple est de prendre note de la durée de chaque épisode pour pouvoir vous y retrouver (faites une capture d'écran dans iTunes).

-les contenus protégés par DRM ne seront pas lus (ça vous surprend ?)

-l'interface de lecture des vidéos est acceptable mais pas aussi comfortable que la vraie appli 'Videos' (pas de gestion du chapitrage).


Voilà, je suis sûr que certains d'entre vous connaissaient déjà cette manipulation, mais j'espère que cela sera utile à d'autres.


----------



## Jellybass (22 Juillet 2011)

Je me réponds à moi-même pour indiquer que cette petite manipulation ne marche plus.  Je suppose qu'Apple a colmaté la faille au cours d'une mise à jour d'iOS. Boooo.


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2011)

Étrange, car il faut bien pouvoir vider sa carte mémoire contenant des vidéos. ARGHHH


----------



## lineakd (23 Juillet 2011)

@jellybass, avec un ipad 2 sous ios 4.3.4, iPad camera connexion kit, une sdhc class 6 (transcend) de 8 gb et je n'ai aucun problème pour lire le dossier "DCIM" sur la tablette. Ce dossier contient des photographies et des vidéos prises avec un panasonic dmc-fx37. 

Je viens de convertir un .avi en .mp4 avec Miro sous os x lion puis je l'ai copié sur la sdhc dans le dossier "dcim".
En gardant le nom original du fichier, l'ipad 2 ne le voit pas mais en  nommant le fichier en "P1000769.mp4", je peux le transférer sur la  tablette.


----------



## Jellybass (24 Juillet 2011)

Intéressant - j'essayerai en rentrant de vacances.


----------



## roger93 (24 Juillet 2011)

dossier "DCIM" sur la tablette. Ce dossier contient des photographies et des vidéos prises avec un panasonic dmc-fx37. 

bonjour a tous je viens d avoir un ipad 2   et j'ai achète le lecteur carte sd

jai converti mes avi en mp4 ca marchait pas  mais j apprend qu'il faut faire un dossier dcim 

voila c est fait mais ça marche que si je renomme le fichier P1000769.mp4

pourquoi ce numéro ? et je suppose que 2 fichiers avec ce meme no ça marche pas faut il créer un fichier dcim par film ??

en tout cas merci pour vos infos précieuses , j'ai failli reporter le lecteur sd chez le marchant


----------



## lineakd (24 Juillet 2011)

roger93 a dit:


> dossier "DCIM" sur la tablette. Ce dossier contient des photographies et des vidéos prises avec un panasonic dmc-fx37.
> 
> bonjour a tous je viens d avoir un ipad 2   et j'ai achète le lecteur carte sd
> 
> ...



@roger93, l'astuce est très bien décrite, ici.


----------



## roger93 (25 Juillet 2011)

merci de l info ! j'ai été voir , ça me dépasse un peu mais ji vois plus clair maintenant 
bonne semaine a tous


----------



## roger93 (25 Juillet 2011)

voila c'est fait j'ai  mis plusieurs video nomées en  P0000001 PUIS 02 PUIS 03 j'ai dons 5 films sur une  sd 4gigas , tout semble fonctionner c'est meme assez rapide le transfert  carte/ipad , merci


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Juillet 2011)

à votre avis (cette discussion m'y fait penser), que valent les adaptateurs que l'on trouve sur ebay pour 5-6&#8364;? ils sont compatibles avec la manip' décrites ci-dessus?


----------



## Jellybass (30 Juillet 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @jellybass, avec un ipad 2 sous ios 4.3.4, iPad camera connexion kit, une sdhc class 6 (transcend) de 8 gb et je n'ai aucun problème pour lire le dossier "DCIM" sur la tablette. Ce dossier contient des photographies et des vidéos prises avec un panasonic dmc-fx37.
> 
> Je viens de convertir un .avi en .mp4 avec Miro sous os x lion puis je l'ai copié sur la sdhc dans le dossier "dcim".
> En gardant le nom original du fichier, l'ipad 2 ne le voit pas mais en  nommant le fichier en "P1000769.mp4", je peux le transférer sur la  tablette.



Ça marche ! Mwouahahaha ! :love:

Merci.


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Une autre solution pour stocker des vidéos (qui est beaucoup plus onéreuse) est le disque dur externe compatible ipad du type hyperdrive...


----------



## Piouki (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je remonte ce post, étant donné que je recherche d'un moyen d'embarquer les DVD de ma fille pour le trajet des vacances... Je possède un Ipad 2 16go (si j'avais su...) . J'avais bêtement pensé qu'un lecteur de carte / clé USB dispo à peu près partout suffirait à me satisfaire, mais a priori, c'est un peu plus compliqué! 
Ce post datant de presque 1 an déjà, d'autres solutions sont-elle envisageables aujourd'hui? (j'ai vu notamment le disque Wi-Drive, mais l'utilisation d'un appareil sur batterie pendant un voyage de 10 heures me gène un peu (hormis s'il existe un chargeur allume cigare pour cet appareil), et j'ai quelques inquiétudes sur le temps de chargement des vidéos sur l'Ipad (la lecture en streaming n'est pas possible, si? ) 

Sinon, le système de lecture via carte SD, décrit un peu plus haut, fonctionne-t-il toujours (mon Ipad n'est pas Jailbraké)? Et si oui, combien de temps faut-il compter pour charger une vidéo de la carte vers l'Ipad (puisque là encore, streaming impossible...) 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Jellybass (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Piouki,

Alors, pour les Wi-drive, je ne sais pas s'il en existe des compatibles, je ne me suis pas penché sur la question. Je possède un modem Huawei Mifi avec une carte SD intégrée, mais il m'est impossible d'accéder aux donnée de la carte depuis l'iPad.

Le système décrit en haut de ce fil fonctionne toujours, sans jailbreak. Il est cependant nécessaire de donner aux différents fichiers vidéo des noms qui _font croire_ à l'iPad qu'il s'agit de vidéos capturées depuis un appareil photo. Je viens juste d'essayer avec un fichier vidéo nommé "P1000769.m4v" et ça fonctionne.

Comme décrit plus haut, tu peux ensuite renommer les fichiers suivants P1000770, 71, etc. Les extensions mp4 et m4v fonctionnent, tant que le fichier est encodé en h.264.

Comme tu l'indiques, le streaming est impossible. Il faut donc stocker chaque vidéo (une à la fois) sur l'iPad pour la durée de la lecture. On peut ensuite effacer le fichier et charger le suivant. Avec le fichier test que je viens de charger, il a fallu une poignée de secondes pour une vidéo de 2 minutes. Il faut compter quelques minutes pour un film entier, à mon avis.


----------



## Piouki (4 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup! 
Apparemment, j'ai vu qu'il existait des wi-drive, chez Kingston notamment... Mais je voudrais bien avoir quelques avis avant d'acheter... Sinon, j'opterais pour la solution de la carte SD.


----------



## iMydna (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir si cette technique était compatible avec le nouvel iPad ? J'ai également trouvé ceci http://www.bc-photographie.com/page...supports-de-stockage-usb-utiliser-avec-l-ipad ce qui permettrais d'avoir une capacité de 32go en plus.

Mais dans tout ces cas il est vraiment impossible de voir le nom des fichiers vidéos/photos?

En effet, j'hésite entre acheté un Ipad 2 32go ou un Ipad 3 16go, et le critère qui me manque c'est ce fait de pouvoir étendre le capacité de stockage. Je sais que c'est fasaible sur le 2 mais je ne trouve pas d'info sur le 2 ...


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2013)

iMydna a dit:


> J'aurais aimé savoir si cette technique était compatible avec le nouvel iPad ?



Je ne sais pas, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas.



iMydna a dit:


> Mais dans tout ces cas il est vraiment impossible de voir le nom des fichiers vidéos/photos?



A ma connaissance, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## bertol65 (15 Janvier 2013)

La manip fonctionne t elle avec une clé USB de 16 go ? je viens d'acheter une clé usb 32go que je ne peux utiliser avec le connecteur USB. Apparemment ça pompe trop d'énergie ! 
J'ai des films sur clé USB au format avi que j'aimerais convertir directement à partir de l'iPad 3.Est ce possible  ? Je suis en vacances, donc pas mon Mac à portée de main.
Merci.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Mars 2013)

Bon, je me permets de remonter le fil... J'ai toute une série de pdfs, manuels techniques, bourrés d'images, et donc assez lourds...
Je me demandais si en achetant le kit de connexion caméra ou SD (d'ailleurs, quelqu'un a posé la question des adaptateurs pas chers sur ebay. Quelqu'un a testé ? Je manque un peu de sous, donc si je peux économiser 20 ou 30, j'aime autant) et en mettant mes fichiers pdfs sur une carte SD, je pouvais y avoir accès depuis mon iPad ? Je précise que mon iPad est jailbreaké (et ne venez pas me dire que c'est illégal et blablabla, ça ne l'est pas. Je trouve juste l'interface immonde et je n'aime pas être dépendante d'iTunes).
J'aimerais bien avoir tous ces pdfs sur une carte et les mettre sur l'iPad uniquement quand j'en ai besoin et ne pas bourrer mon maigre espace de stockage avec. Je suis consciente par contre que l'iPad va devoir les mettre sur son propre espace de stockage pour les lire, donc ça va quand même bien bouffer l'espace libre, mais je ne vois pas trop d'autre solution.
Les disques durs externes wifi paraissent aussi intéressants, mais ce n'est plus la même gamme de prix, et surtout, j'imagine que le problème reste le même : dès lors qu'on veut consulter un fichier, il va falloir le stocker sur l'iPad, non ?
Merci de vos conseils !


----------

